# Scored A Super Nice 70 Fastback.



## Jewelman13

Scored a super nice 70 fastback.


----------



## moparrecyclers

Nice Matching Green Cable!


----------



## Ridge Rider

Nice original bike . Its nice to know they are still out there.


----------



## djhavikk

Very Nice!


----------



## vastingray

Wow looks great congrats


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Gotta love those Fastbacks, nice score!!


----------



## rollfaster

If anyone knows fastbacks, that would be you Dan. You have all of the nice OG ones in the St. Louis area, or probably the whole midwest.


----------



## mcmfw2

Nice bike....  Great color


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

mcmfw2 said:


> Nice bike....  Great color



great find


----------

